# Nassahegan - April 7, 2011



## WoodCore (Apr 7, 2011)

Had a great first rip of the season at Nassahegan this evening. Rolled out of Stone Road around 5:45 and pedaled for about an hour and a half before the darkness started to set in. Managed a healthy 8.25 miles with around 1100 feet of climbing on some old and new trails. Started with a quick loop of some Stone East favorites and then over to the Soccer Fields for quick hit it and quit it, then back to Stone via the Northwest passage.

Trails on this side of Nass are riding great! Despite the crazy winter everything is pretty dry and I only really ran into a few muddy patches in the typical areas. Not surprising but on a side note I did run into a few patches of snow left in the depths of the forest, some of which are still a good foot deep. Go figure! 







All in all it felt great to get back in the home woods and pedal around! :beer:

On a sad note, the axe men have been hard at work in the Cemetery Twisties and I'm afraid that this trail is pretty much cooked! Haven't been in yet to check out the damage but I'm sure it's not good!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 7, 2011)

I need to get out there soon, very soon!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice!  I agree with Jeff, need to get back there soon!  Bummed to hear about the cemetery, but it was a long time coming and the area was getting kinda beat anyway..


----------

